# Droplet upgrades and new configurations at Digital Ocean



## Lee (Jan 21, 2018)

Just in case you have not seen it yet, DO has some new configurations on their droplets, pricing remains the same on the current line up but with more resources.

The new $15 flexible droplets are pretty nice but so are the dedicated CPU ones.

https://blog.digitalocean.com/new-droplet-plans/


----------

